# Book Recommendations



## TheSnowman (Aug 29, 2017)

I’ve already gotten some great book recommendations on here:
“The Widows might” By Maria Jasinskas 
“Don’t Embarrass the family” By Matthew T. Connoly 
Was just wondering if there are any other true crime books out there that I might be unaware of. Was preferably looking for Massachusetts True crime books but I’m open to others.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Great murder mystery by author JoAnna Carl...."The Chocolate Snowman Murders"


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

The fence by Dick Lehr


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

What Happened by Hillary Clinton


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

Anything by Michele McPhee. Like USAF said, The Fence. Not strictly MA related, but Ghost by Michael McGowan. Legends of Winter Hill by Jay Atkinson.


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

Tuna said:


> What Happened by Hillary Clinton


At this point, what difference does it make?


----------



## TheSnowman (Aug 29, 2017)

02136colonel said:


> Anything by Michele McPhee. Like USAF said, The Fence. Not strictly MA related, but Ghost by Michael McGowan. Legends of Winter Hill by Jay Atkinson.


Found them. Thank you for the suggestions all.


Tuna said:


> What Happened by Hillary Clinton


I laughed for longer than should've at this


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)




----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

E-man its about NYPD ESU.


----------



## TheSnowman (Aug 29, 2017)

RodneyFarva said:


> View attachment 9447
> View attachment 9449
> View attachment 9451


Amusing. The last one isn't even a book it's a tape...


----------



## 38bigblock (Nov 22, 2015)

Lone Survior -

I read the book before the movie came out. So after seeing the movie when the movie, I was so disappointed. People must have thought I was a jerk walking out not emotional.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

The cops are robbers

It's actually good book. dated but interesting


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

*Locker 32* by Greg Baltad


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Mindhunter - John Douglas


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

The War on Cops - Heather Mac Donald, another good read!


----------



## TheSnowman (Aug 29, 2017)

LA Copper said:


> *Locker 32* by Greg Baltad


Thanks for the heads up on this one. I read the synopsis for it and it sounds like the type of book I would normally read.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

TheSnowman said:


> Thanks for the heads up on this one. I read the synopsis for it and it sounds like the type of book I would normally read.


You bet.

I worked with the author for a few years before he retired. While the main story is fiction, everything surrounding it is pretty realistic, especially for the times.

I also recommend:

- *Rawhide Down* by Del Quentin Wilber
- *Officer Down, Code Three* by Pierce Brooks
- *By Honor Bound *by Tom Norris and Mike Thornton


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

The Wild Cowboys, Blue Blood, My Fathers Gun, and NYPD Green. All are good reads, but please take with a pinch of salt.


----------

